# Shaving Brushes



## eskimo (Dec 29, 2012)

I just finished these brushes last week.

From left to right, Spalted Tamarind with a Blue Lapis cup to hold the brush, Amboyna Burl with a Damascus Steel collar, Brown Mallee Burl with blue resin and Russian Bog Oak.


----------



## Turned Around (Dec 29, 2012)

very nice. good shapes to them. my favorite is the Mallee Burl with blue resin.. they're all awesome though. makes me want to get a couple kits and finally try it out.


----------



## eskimo (Dec 29, 2012)

Turned Around said:


> very nice. good shapes to them. my favorite is the Mallee Burl with blue resin.. they're all awesome though. makes me want to get a couple kits and finally try it out.



Thanks.  That was a block I got from ElMostro


----------



## Turned Around (Dec 29, 2012)

great photography by the way. mind if i ask your set up? still trying to figure out the best way for my stuff.


----------



## eskimo (Dec 29, 2012)

Turned Around said:


> great photography by the way. mind if i ask your set up? still trying to figure out the best way for my stuff.



I use a Sony 6 megapixel Cybershot mounted on a tripod.  I set the piece in a small lightbox (do a google search on 'tabletop photo studio') and let the lighting diffuse through the sides of the box.  I use Photoshop Elements to crop the photo, insert the border and place the name at the bottom.


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 29, 2012)

Simply can not pick a favorite out of that batch.  They are all super in their own way.  Some of the finest I have seen.   The Damascus Steel collar is really unique.  Does Damascus Steel rust?  That would be my only concern with it. Great selection, great turning.


----------



## eskimo (Dec 29, 2012)

PaulDoug said:


> Simply can not pick a favorite out of that batch.  They are all super in their own way.  Some of the finest I have seen.   The Damascus Steel collar is really unique.  Does Damascus Steel rust?  That would be my only concern with it. Great selection, great turning.



The Damascus Steel is a M3 Metal product with a resin component that eliminates the potential to rust.  It's great for this application.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Dec 29, 2012)

What did you use to finish the Bog Oak brush?


----------



## LouCee (Dec 29, 2012)

Great looking brushes! I like all four but I especially like the second and third ones because of the wood/resin combinations, and shape.


----------



## eskimo (Dec 29, 2012)

keithkarl2007 said:


> What did you use to finish the Bog Oak brush?



8 coats of Waterlox, 7 of Original and a final coat of high gloss.


----------



## tkbarron (Dec 29, 2012)

Love em all!!

Tom


----------



## eldee (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice work and creative designs. Also, great photos.


----------



## rizaydog (Dec 30, 2012)

They look fantastic.  Almost makes me want to shave on a weekend...


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 30, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## pfbarney (Jan 4, 2013)

Great looking brushes!  I used to restore antique brushes and actually got into wood turning so I could make my own.  It's now a year later I just got around to starting on brushes and shaving kits.  Your work is good inspiration.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Fishinbo (Jan 7, 2013)

Very fine looking brushes! so hard to pick a favorite, all pieces are amazing. 

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------

